# More of the same, only different...



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I've been busy as all get out lately and just haven't been able to put in much time in the shop, plus, it's crazy hot in there by the time I get home so most weekdays I only get an hour or two. Built these barrels a long time ago, and just got around to making some toneboards for them. I built 6 stoppers all at once, but only 5 made it to finishing and one of them is just for looks cause it don't sound like any duck I have ever heard. I have 5 more barrels to make stoppers for, but I think I'll try to make matching stoppers from the same type wood for all of them.​L to R, some crazy spalted Ash with BLO(I love this call), some spalted Ash with just clear polyurethane, spalted rock Maple with BLO, KOA (looks better in the pic than the hand ???) and a new wood to me, Osage Orange. All have rock Maple stoppers. The last pic is a call I sent out Monday and didn't realize the pic was bad till today. Anyway, it's spalted Ash/BLO also and has a cool figure on it. I'm pretty sure if I keep turning this spalted stuff, I'm going to get one with a flying mallard drake pattern on it and be rich. OK maybe not, but turning spalted wood sure is fun.​


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome looking calls ET! Explain that BLO finish if you would. The rock maple on is my favorite. Keep 'em coming. How did you like that osage orange? gb


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Those look fantastic! The finish is beautiful.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Like Tony the Tiger would say.......They are GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The grain on that spalted wood does look great, but really love the pattern on the second from right. It has beautiful pattern.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys. BLO is Boiled Linseed Oil, I dip them 2 or 3 times over a few days till I like the way it looks. Lots of drying time required and be careful with the rags, I toss mine in a (BigGreen) bucket of water. The spalted Ash always seem to surprise me, and Maple seems to take on a soft creamy glow. The KOA actually looks better in the picture than in the hand for some reason. It's got a grey tone to it that's not very appealing. I guess the flash had the effect of changing that. I love the Osage !. It turns and finishes easy, and for a fan of 'Old School' style, it's the classic old school wood. I have a lot of it now so I may whoop out a few more of those! I did end up with orange dust on everything in the garage when I did the resawing on the osage post I started with, it was pretty weird looking.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow ET, those are just plain sweet! Love the grain! I use BLO to seal my lures, you are most correct, lots of drying time, but more important, toos the rags in a bucket of water as the stuff can combust due to heat it generates when drying.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That Osage is wonderful, they all are but that classic look is perfect


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*BLO*....lmao...I was thinking it was some sort of high dollar imported finish! Mix a little of that and some shellac and it makes a good 'French Polish' for a friction finish. Minwax 209 is good..not as thick. Great looking calls! gb


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, when dipping the calls, what do you do about the build up and dripps?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys !

When I dip the calls I set them down on a piece of cardboard and let them drain for a few minutes, then I hang them to dry. While hanging, you need to be sure they are perfectly straight up and down. These two steps s elliminates most of the drips since there is very little extra, and they have no real place to form. I don't have a problem with build up on the barrels, but it is a problem on the stoppers and I don't dip them anymore. Still looking for the perfect finish for them. It needs to be hard and waterproof, but not thick ? Friction polish just isn't durable enough. I'm about ready to start trying some thinned urethane or even just some hard wax ? Once they are cut, they are pretty hard to work with back on the lathe, but I can buff them easy enough. Any one use those wax looking bars from HUT ? Are they any different than the friction polish ?
I'm open to suggestions here !


----------

